# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Menga i dojenje

## mare1

Interesira me kada ste dobili mengu poslije poroda, a dojite?

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

9 mj nakon  poroda

----------


## Lutonjica

prvo dijete - s 11 mjeseci (kad sam počela raditi i nije dojila po 9 sati u komadu)
drugo dijete ima 15 mjeseci i još nisam dobila (ali nismo jos bile odvojene duze od par sati, odnosno nije bilo velikih razmaka između dva podoja)

----------


## cvijeta73

prvo dijete - s 4 mjeseca 
drugo dijete - s 8 mjeseci.

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Ja prvu mjesec dana nakon poroda   :Sad:

----------


## zhabica

ja 3 mjeseca nakon poroda, s tim da nisam ni prestala krvarit za to vrijeme. 

imas jos hrpu topica na tu temu, pretrazi malo.

----------


## princess puffy

7 mjeseci nakon poroda,a baš sam se ponadala da će to trajati vječno...

----------


## željka!

3 miseca nakon poroda (ako se dobro sićam)

----------


## ribice

3 mjeseca..nažalost..ništa mi nije falila

----------


## Rhea

1. dijete - 18 mjeseci nakon poroda
2. dijete - čekam

----------


## Honey

> 7 mjeseci nakon poroda,a baš sam se ponadala da će to trajati vječno...


Također. Prvi put.

Trenutno još nemam i opet se nadam da će trajati duže.

----------


## makita

Ima o tome i ovdje
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...091&highlight=

----------


## mama_mia22

baš prošli vikend. 4 mj nakon. mislila sam da mi nedostaje. sve dok ju nisam dobila.

----------


## ninochka

10 dana prije prvog rođendana

----------


## Anci

Nakon 8 mj.
I prvi i drugi put.
Dojim još uvijek i ciklusi su mi totalno ludi.

----------


## Bornina

nakon 14 mjeseci (a već sam se bila ponadala kako će proći još jedno ljeto bez nje... )

----------


## HNB

6 mjeseci nakon poroda dobila mengu, a ciklus mi je dosao u normalu nakon prestanka dojenja, 18 mj. nakon poroda

----------


## princess puffy

> a ciklus mi je dosao u normalu nakon prestanka dojenja,


a ja se mislim kako mi to ciklus nije pravilan kao što je bio?!tek mi je sad sinuo uzrok kad sam pročitala HNB...

----------


## zhang

nakon 5 mjeseci

----------


## mare1

Hvala na odgovorima.Meni je sad prošlo tri mjeseca  i nadam se da nebu tako skoro došla.Ne fali mi!  :Kiss:

----------


## Kosjenka

prvi puta nakon nekih tri mj(dojila 15 mj) sada je Pavle sedam mjeseci ail još ništa. Pomalo mi fali i svako malo brijem da sam trudna...mada neznam kako bi  :Laughing:

----------


## klara

ja nisam uopće sigurna, nisam zapamtila kad sam dobila prvi puta. nekih 7 mjeseci nakon poroda, mislim  :?

----------


## zure

nakon skoro 6 mjeseci, evo baš prekjučer, a ne prođe mi ni dva sata između podoja, baš san razočarana tako san se nadala da neće još  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## magriz

11,5 mj od poroda
počela sam radit kad je navršio 7mj, izdajala se na poslu 2x do navršene godine...
kad sam bila doma, i noću dojila svako malo...
dojim još uvijek

----------


## cuckalica

ja nisam jos dobila, 10 mj od poroda je proslo, nadam se da ni necu uskoro. barem ovo ljeto

----------


## AdioMare

> Ja prvu mjesec dana nakon poroda


I ja. 
Ma nije bilo ni mjesec, sve sam se nadala da su lohije, a tako mi je bilo iza oba poroda. Prvo dijete nisam dojila, ali drugo jesam, pa svejedno.  :/

----------


## Lulu

6 tjedana nakon poroda. buhuhuuu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lelita

Rodila 14.3. a mengu dobila 5.5. A krvarila 6 tjedana nakon poroda. Ne obilno ali jesam. I ovaj mjesec uredno dosla bez obzira na dojenje.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tibica

Ja još nisam dobila. A čak više ni ne dojim puno. Tj. dojim 1-2 puta preko dana i malo po noći, ovisi koliko nemirno spava.

----------


## ivorka

Prvo dijete - s navršenih godinu dana.
Drugo dijete - s navršenih 5 mj.   :Sad:

----------


## ljerka

Prvi put 3 mjeseca nakon poroda, a sada nakon 14 mjeseci.

----------


## nerina

Dojim osam mjeseci i još ništa

----------


## pink

Četiri mjeseca nakon poroda

----------


## pink

E, da - još uvijek dojim.

----------


## suncemojemalo

I s prvim i drugim 6 tjedana poslje poroda, a par dana kako je zavrsilo ciscenje od poroda

----------


## icyoh

7 mj nakon poroda. A taman sam bila zaboravila koja je to gnjavaža

----------


## Yorkica

Ja sam 5 mjeseci nakon poroda  :/

----------


## mikka

ja sam ljubomorna na vecinu vas  :Mad:  

prvi porod--nakon 2 mjeseca uz iskljucivo dojenje,
drugi porod--nakon 3 mjeseca uz ne skidanje djeteta sa sise  :Rolling Eyes:  

taman prestanu lohije, i mala se vraca. za popi*diti!!!

----------


## vidra

curi sedam mjeseci, dojim, ništaaa od m   :Smile:

----------


## vlatka5

ja imala mengu poslije poroda nakon 6 tjedana i onda još jednu i sada ništa :? i ja je ćekam

----------


## jerry

prvo porod - nakon 5 mjeseci, a drugi - nakon 2 s time da sam tada dojila tamdem...  :?

----------


## Serpentina

18 mjeseci, stvari 0 bodova.
Mislim da ću na pregled uskoro.  :/

----------


## anjica

> ja imala mengu poslije poroda nakon 6 tjedana i onda još jednu i sada ništa :? i ja je ćekam


mozda si trudna   :Grin:

----------


## lasada

Isključivo dojim rodila sam prije 4,5 mjeseci a prvu sam mengu dobila 18.09.2008. i obilna je već danas 4 dan

----------


## kikic

Došla mi nakon 3 mjeseca i traje već 8. dan??
(isključivo izdajanje)

----------


## jurisnik

Ja dobila prije 15 dana - 18,5 mjeseci nakon poroda.

----------


## jurisnik

E da - i dalje dojimo i to dosta.

----------


## martinaP

8 mj. nakon poroda.

----------


## manal

mene uhvatili bolovi ko da cu dobiti, u ledjima i jajnicima, pa cemo vidjeti. nadam se da nece jos - sta ce mi   :Razz:  osim da me mozda "podmaze" jer sam suuuhaaa...   :Laughing:

----------


## Serpentina

Javljam se opet.
Došla pred dva dana, nakon 18 i pol mjeseci.
Dobar staž, ja zadovoljna.  8)

----------


## Paalmi

Jučer...Nakon 19 i pol mjeseci...Malo duže nego sa prvim djetetom (nakon 15 mjeseci).

----------


## Fana

Dobila 6 mjeseci nakon poroda. Tjedan dana nakon početka dohrane (prije isključivo dojila, bez vodice, čajeka i sl. gluposti). 
Umislila sam si da je to povezano, da moje tijelo osjeća da može nastaviti s "vlastitim" životom jer beba prestaje biti potpuno ovisna o meni.

----------


## upornamama

20 mjeseci nakon poroda (prije 2 mjeseca).

----------


## kole

23 mj nakon poroda  :Smile:

----------


## Ana29

Još nisam dobila (12 mj od poroda)

----------


## argenta

Uz isključivo dojenje oba puta, prvi put nakon 8 a drugi put nakon 6 tjedana.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mikka

je*ate, pa ti si jos gora od mene :shock:

----------


## argenta

> je*ate, pa ti si jos gora od mene :shock:


Osim moje mame, još se nije našao tko bi me dostigao   :Razz: 
Mislim da je to genetski, nemam drugog objašnjenja.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> je*ate, pa ti si jos gora od mene :shock:
> 
> 
> Osim moje mame, još se nije našao tko bi me dostigao  
> Mislim da je to genetski, nemam drugog objašnjenja.


srebrnkice, ti imaš zlatne jajnike. stvarno rade!

prvi puta - nakon 10,5 mj.

drugi puta, intenzivno tandemsko dojenje - još ništa. ali mislim da je želim. valjda zato što čitam 'crveni šator'

----------


## VININNA

4,5 mj nakon poroda,jos dojim a ciklus imam svakih 20 dana,da poludis.

----------


## KATALENIĆ

Rodila sam na carski. Dobila sam prvu mengu kad mi je bebač imao točno 6 mjeseci. Al još uvijek ga dojim. :D

----------


## cuckalica

> drugi puta, intenzivno tandemsko dojenje - još ništa. ali mislim da je želim. valjda zato što čitam 'crveni šator'


znas kako se kaze. pzi sta zelis moglo bi ti se ostvariti   :Grin:

----------


## davorkica

Upravo danas stigla, nakon 5 ipo miseci i definitivno mi nije falila

----------


## davorkica

i da, iskljucivo dojim

----------


## llella

još ništa, za mjesec dana će biti dvije godine bez menge.
nije da mi fali, ali mi bi drugog bebača

----------


## anna01

nakon 42 dana...koma

----------


## adonisa

stigla juče, nakon 14,5 mj, i još dojim

----------


## MarikaPika

Evo je, tačno 3 meseca nakon poroda.....ako me sećanje dobro služi, i posle prvog poroda je bilo tako....jbg, moje spavaju po celu noć, te mi je fakat niži prolaktin...

----------


## Pepita

Meni došla točno pet mjeseci nakon poroda.
I ne boli, ne boli više  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Pepita

Inače mi M bila gora od samog poroda  :/

----------


## sb1977

4 mjeseca i 10 dana nakon poroda i definitivno boli manje.

----------


## Bebinja

dobila sam nakon 4 mj isto stanje kao i prije,ne osjećam je uopće...
a kao po tim pričama trebala bi je sada žestoko osjećati  :Grin:

----------


## Pepita

Imam pitanjce.
Prvu mengu dobila nakon pet mjeseci dojenja i taj mjesec te idući su  bile kao švicarski sat.
Međutim, ovaj mjesec mi se desetak dana prije pojavilo sitno krvarenje, svega nekoliko kapi u danu, nakon pet dana se mrvicu pojačalo, ali opet je to bilo jako malo i evo danas deseti dan još nije prestalo  :/ 

Da li se trebam zabrinuti ili je to normalno s obzirom da još dojim pa je možda i razina prolaktina naglo porasla s obzirom da sam uvela noćna dojenja  :/

----------


## Pepita

> Imam pitanjce.
> Prvu mengu dobila nakon pet mjeseci dojenja i taj mjesec te idući su  bile kao švicarski sat.
> Međutim, ovaj mjesec mi se desetak dana prije pojavilo sitno krvarenje, svega nekoliko kapi u danu, nakon pet dana se mrvicu pojačalo, ali opet je to bilo jako malo i evo danas deseti dan još nije prestalo  :/ 
> 
> Da li se trebam zabrinuti ili je to normalno s obzirom da još dojim pa je možda i razina prolaktina naglo porasla s obzirom da sam uvela noćna dojenja  :/


Ima li netko sličnu situaciju, danas već 14 dan  :/

----------


## Lutonjica

da krvarim 14 dana, definitivno bih otišla ginekologu

----------


## ninochka

16,5 mjeseci još ništa...sad kad vidim da je nekima prošlo i 23 mj ne brinem se  8)

----------


## Pepita

> da krvarim 14 dana, definitivno bih otišla ginekologu


Ma to nije krvarenje, to su par kapi u danu.
Definitivno ću otići.
Mislila sam da je možda uredu s obzirom na dojenje i da se to pojavilo upravo kada sam opet uvela noćne podoje.

----------


## Pepita

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da krvarim 14 dana, definitivno bih otišla ginekologu
> 
> 
> Ma to nije krvarenje, to su par kapi u danu.
> Definitivno ću otići.
> Mislila sam da je možda uredu s obzirom na dojenje i da se to pojavilo upravo kada sam opet uvela noćne podoje.


Zvala da se naručim i ginićka mi rekla da uopće ne trebam i da je to normalno, ako bi se slučajno krvarenje pojačalo da odmah dođem, ali to nešto sitno i pogotovo nakon uvođenja noćnih podoja da je uredu i da uopće ne trebam dolaziti.
Pričekat ću još koji dan, ako se nastavi ići ću svakako.

----------


## L2M

Rodila 07.01.,a dobila 24.03. uz isključivo dojenje.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Angie75

Prvi put 9 mj nakon poroda
Drugi put nakon 16 mj

----------


## L&L0809

nevjerojatno, prvi put dobila 6mj nakon poroda, sada 7tj nakon poroda   :Rolling Eyes:  oba puta iskljucivo dojila...

a mislila sam da cu bar malo usparati na uloscima   :Grin:

----------


## L&L0809

update - nije bila menga, nego imam cistu. malo me tjesi to sto cu ipak usparati na uloscima kad se to jednom smiri, ali ipak, cista   :Sad:   a nisam nikad u zivotu imala niti cistu, niti bakteriju, nista.

----------


## tropical

12,5 mjeseci nakon poroda. iznenadila me. baš sam se nekako navikla bez. i da, još dojimo jako jako puno. :D

----------


## ninochka

dobila danas, dijete će preksutra 21 mjesec   :Smile:

----------


## Nia_Zg

Skoro 8 mjeseci nakon poroda i još nije došla  :D  nadam se da će tako ostati još barem do godine dana da se malo odmorim   :Grin:

----------


## spring

Stigla ovaj mjesec,nakon 21.mjeseca dojenja.Nije mi falila.

----------


## XENA

"Ljubomorna" sam na sve mame koje su tako dugo bez menge, ja sam dobila 3mj nakon poroda uz iskljućivo dojenje ,a baš sam se radovala da se neću duže vrijeme družiti s njom, nekako se tokom trudnoće navikneš da ne moraš brojati dane, mjenjati uloške i trpjeti bolove. Pa kažu da je dojenje prirodna kontracepcija,ha,ha moš se mislit(barem u mom slućaju ) Prva menga me nije boljela i baš sam bila oduševljena ali kasnije se sve vratilo na staro

----------


## spring

IA ja sve vas od srca žalim koje ste tako rano dobile menstruacije i nastavljate dojiti. Meni je nakon 21.mjeseca dojenja bez menstruacije,prvi dan bio koma. Marko se nasisavao do besvijesti po sat vremena,skako po meni,jahao me,bio strašno nervozan. Dojenje koje nam je inače lijepo taj mi je dan bilo katastrofa  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## ninochka

moja uopće nije odreagirala. dojila je ko i prije

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> moja uopće nije odreagirala. dojila je ko i prije


Kod mene identično, nije bilo nikakve razlike.

----------


## spring

> ninochka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moja uopće nije odreagirala. dojila je ko i prije
> 
> 
> Kod mene identično, nije bilo nikakve razlike.


Ah,blago vama,ni ja nisam očekivala ovakvu reakciju od tako velikog djeteta. Ili vjerovatno je bio problem u meni,baš sam bila nervozna,pa mi je sve smetalo.

----------


## nevenera

ja nakon 3 mj, a isključivo dojim. ah....  :Nope:

----------


## Ms. Mar

Na 2. rođendan! I baš sam si je nekako poželjela. Ovo mi je bilo taman. Jedino, B bi dojio kao novorođenče i noći su mi neizdržive. Tek sam sad to dovela u vezu.

----------

